# My new diet plan for bulking up



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

My new diet, average day, all comments welcome.

26 year old Male, 167lbs, gym 5x a week, running twice, 100mg Anavar ed, need to know anything else just ask.

7am porridge with semi milk

18g P, 50g C, 10g F, 362 cal

Shake

40g P, 6g C, 3g F, 211 cal

11am Soya & linseed toast x2

13g P, 22g C, 8g F, 212 cal

1pm Turkey steak

45g P, 22g C, 8g F, 340 cal

Potato

10g C 40cal

Broccoli/cauliflower

4g P, 4g C, 32 cal

Shake

40g P, 6g C, 3g F, 211 cal

3pm. Banana

32g C. 128 cal

4.30pm 2 cups bran flakes/semi milk

22.8g P, 100g C, 10.8 g F, 588.4 cal

5pm Turkey steak

45g P, 22g C, 8g F, 340 cal

Potato

10g C 40cal

Broccoli/cauliflower

4g P, 4g C, 32 cal

8pm PWO Shake

40g P, 6g C, 3g F, 211 cal

9.30pm 1 cup bran flakes/semi milk

11.4g P, 50g C, 5.4g F,294.2 Cal

Daily total

Protein. 283.2

Carbs. 354

Fat. 59.2

Calories 3081.6

Any suggestions for improvement welcome

Cheers


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

So you are running an oral only cycle?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Get your protein up to 350g.

Swap your bran flakes for something more savoury, always ends up looking better that way and working out for you. Try uppin your calorie count at least another 500kls. Looking at your food plan I could estimate half your calorie intake being carbs, bran flakes alone making nearly up to 1,000calories. I was always told that you could go to McDonald's and eat 3,000calories in one sitting but it's the quality of food that counts. Even the bannana, I'm on a cut right now and I f*ck them off because they have so many calories in them compared to what they are worth. I swap my bannana for a can of coke usually now 8)


----------



## arcticfoxer (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah oral only cycle.

I was advised I need to eat my body weight in lbs x 18 to give daily calories, 600 being fat, 1400 carbs n 1000 protein over 6 or 7 sittings a day


----------

